# Ocean City Maryland Must do's for short stay



## pcgirl54 (Mar 12, 2006)

Very early June we intend to stay 1 overnight and two days on a return trip from OBX. Just two boomer adults. Where to stay and where to eat?

Is the area more like Ocean City NJ,Panama Beach or Virginia Beach?

Thanks!


----------



## SBK (Mar 12, 2006)

pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Very early June we intend to stay 1 overnight and two days on a return trip from OBX. Just two boomer adults. Where to stay and where to eat?
> 
> Is the area more like Ocean City NJ,Panama Beach or Virginia Beach?
> 
> Thanks!



There are actually several different Ocean Cities, all wrapped up in one.  Ocean City is about 8 miles and 130 or 140 something blocks long.  The ambiance changes constantly as you travel Route 1, and as you cross it from East to West. 

(Others may beg to differ on my exact descriptions and demarcation lines.)

The lower Boardwalk (Old Town) is Amusement Park Honky Tonk.-- but not in a bad way  The area has low end rooming houses and apartments.  Many of the seasonal workers stay in this area.  Think T-shirt stores and tattoos.  

As you head North on the Boardwalk, the hotels, shops and restaurants get nicer and tamer, and the beaches are less crowded.  The Kite Loft at 6th Street is a must stop for its kites and other kooky stuff.  (We never miss Kite Fest in September.)  After the Boardwak ends at about 30th Street, you start to get a mix of condos and hotels -- the further North you go, the more it becomes condos.  On the Bay side (West) are beautiful condo projects and some wonderful hidden single family and townhouse areas, with the occasional trailer park thrown in.  Unfortunately (in our opinion) a lot of wonderful old places are being torn down for infill development.

Timeshares are mainly further North, and are on both the Bay and the ocean sides.  I believe that the only Boardwalk TS is Boardwalk One, which frequently has one night rentals.  Don't take anything but an Ocean front unit -- Pool view really means Dumpster view.  We have stayed at the Lucayan (Bay) and the Waves and the Quarters (not quite ocean.)  We own at the Coconut Malorie on the Bay side.  

For just one day to tour:  I would go to the Lifesaving Museum at the Inlet, go to the National Park at Assateague to see the ponies and fly a kite.  OR....I woul just chill on the beach before driving off.

For just one night to stay, I would pick an Ocean front hotel.  Prices vary widely -- see http://www.ocean-city.com/lodging.  Before we started timesharing, we liked the Holiday Inn at 66th Street.  They have big rooms with a mini kitchen -- as do many other hotels.

If you are there just one night, and if the sky is clear -- you *must* eat at Fager's Island.  They play the 1812 Overture perfectly timed to climax as the sun sinks into the Bay.  You can eat upstairs and have an excellent pricey meal, or downstairs and have an excellent fairly cheap meal.

We also like the deck at BJ's on the Water (Bay).  For other great views on the lower Boardwalk, we like the upper deck at Connor's and the outside of Shenanagan's.  There is a restaurant for every taste and pocketbook.  One of the neatest is the Atrium at Quality Inn Oceanfront at 54th Street.  They have a marvelous collection of tropical birds, but only snackbar food.

We haven't done any of the all-you-can-eats in about 20 years.  There is a good reason for that.

Ocean City is the town that Entertainment forgot.  The restaurants are in the Maryland/Washington DC book, but they are coupons, not card numbers.  Rewardsnetwork has two places (we like Croc's), and the restaurant.com salesperson is apparently on sabatical.  The tourist handout tabloids have restaurant coupons.

Enjoy!


----------



## happybaby (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with Fager's Island.  Also a fun place is Seacrets.  Jordan's Rooftop at around 138th street Bayside on top floor of Fenwick Inn (good prime rib and reasonable)   Big Peckers (bayside around 70th?) near Lucayan TS


----------



## Poette (Mar 12, 2006)

If you like breakfast, don't miss General's Kitchen, on Ocean Highway at the Beachmark motel (around 72nd street) and the Satellite Coffee Shop (two locations, great variety of french toast).  We never miss Fager's 1812 at sunset but we do it the cheap way with a drink or flavored coffee.  Our favorite crab cakes & cream of crab soup are at "House of Welsh" in Fenwick.  The Pub side offers pub specials for $10.99. There's really not much in terms tourist things - you might want to see the ponies at Assateague - but if you drive north to Rehobeth there are several good outlet shopping plaza's and there's no sales tax in Delaware.  Going in early June you will be hitting Senior's week...and I don't mean aarp... so be careful where you decide to stay.


----------



## purple (Mar 12, 2006)

Wholeheartedly agree about Fager's for dinner.  We never miss it when we go down. http://www.fagers.com/restaurant/ 
We like to stay here when we go http://www.dunesmanor.com/ It is at the end of the non-tacky side of the boardwalk but you can still walk down and get some Thrasher's fries with vinegar!  To die for!! Here is a good website
http://www.ocbound.com/oceancity/todo/listings/todo005.htm 
Have fun!
Sara


----------

